
MailSlurper, now with documentation - adampresley
https://github.com/mailslurper/mailslurper/wiki
======
whatnotests
Another good one is MailCatcher[0] - it includes a nice API and clean ruby gem
client.

* [0] [http://mailcatcher.me/](http://mailcatcher.me/)

------
hoodoof
Brings to mind one of my favorite pieces of Python code:

[https://github.com/kennethreitz/inbox.py/blob/master/inbox.p...](https://github.com/kennethreitz/inbox.py/blob/master/inbox.py)

A mail server in 64 lines of code.

It doesn't store to a database as Mailslurper does, nor does it have many of
other features of Mailslurper.

------
flormmm
Mailinator has a Saas option for this (api, private domain, etc).

[http://mailinator.com/featurematrix.jsp](http://mailinator.com/featurematrix.jsp)

~~~
michaelmior
As does Mailtrap[0] which is apparently used by GitHub and Atlassian among
others. (No affiliation, just happened to see their customer list and was
somewhat impressed.)

[0] [https://mailtrap.io/](https://mailtrap.io/)

------
stephenr
I've used MockSMTP (a Mac app) for this purpose before, this looks like a good
candidate for shared dev/test/staging environments.

